
How Microsoft’s cultural shift in empathy is leading new innovation - myinnerbanjo
https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/empathy-innovation-accessibility/
======
robmc_
Microsoft is doing some amazing things with regard to accessibility and
innovation. They recently had a commercial air during the SuperBowl for their
adaptive controllers highlighting their efforts to make gaming more inclusive.

Video link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YISTzpLXCY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YISTzpLXCY)

------
allears
A kinder, gentler Microsoft? I don't believe it. Their business model doesn't
allow for it. As soon as they stop trying to lock in their customers by fair
means or foul, I might consider cutting them some slack.

